# Gothic 2 DNdR: Schalter am Steinkreis



## Christian_1 (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
habe mir letzt das Add-On "Die Nacht des Raben" geholt und da ist mir doch bei Lobarts Hof oben am Steinkreis etwas aufgefallen. Und sind dort 2 Schalter an den Steinen angebracht die man drücken kann. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung für was die sind. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Falls die Frage schon öfters war sry aber die suche hat nichts zum Thema gefunden.

MfG
Christian


----------



## HerdyGerdy (8. Februar 2006)

Christian_1 am 08.02.2006 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe mir letzt das Add-On "Die Nacht des Raben" geholt und da ist mir doch bei Lobarts Hof oben am Steinkreis etwas aufgefallen. Und sind dort 2 Schalter an den Steinen angebracht die man drücken kann. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung für was die sind. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
> Falls die Frage schon öfters war sry aber die suche hat nichts zum Thema gefunden.
> 
> ...



das wird sich im weiteren spielverlauf noch klären keine angst mit diesen schaltern aktivierst du die 



Spoiler



steinwächter


 .Die werden aber später erst von bedeutung und haben im deinem spielverlauf noch keine wirkung.


mfg
Herdy


----------



## Rosini (8. Februar 2006)

Die Schalter sind erst später im Spielverlauf von Bedeutung. 



Spoiler



Erst wenn du Ornamente suchen sollst, wirst du bei den Steinkreisen wahrscheinlich fündig werden


----------



## Homerclon (9. Februar 2006)

An jedem Steinkreis sind 3 Schalter, nicht das du dann später davor stehst und nicht weiter kommst.


----------



## HanFred (9. Februar 2006)

Homerclon am 09.02.2006 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> An jedem Steinkreis sind 3 Schalter, nicht das du dann später davor stehst und nicht weiter kommst.


ja, ich glaube bei genau diesem steinkreis hab ich mich dusslig gesucht, bis ich den dritten gefunden habe. aber er war da.


----------



## Gajeza (10. Februar 2006)

HanFred am 09.02.2006 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 09.02.2006 20:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja war bei mir im Wald bei dem Steinkreis so. Bis ich mich da mal richtig davor gestellt hatte, man man was für eine Tortur hehe


----------

